# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  من الألف إلى الياء: حروف ومعان من كأس العالم

## العالي عالي

* اسدل  الستار على نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم في جنوب افريقيا بحصول اسبانيا  على اللقب للمرة الأولى في تاريخها يوم الأحد الماضي بانتصارها بهدف نظيف  على هولندا في المباراة النهائية.* 
*وفيما يلي حروف ومعان من واقع النهائيات التي أقيمت لأول مرة على أرض  افريقيا.*

*أ - افريقيا*

*حققت أول كأس عالم تقام في افريقيا نجاحا خارج أرض الملعب لكن في داخله  كانت غانا البلد الوحيد من بين ستة ممثلين للقارة التي تجاوزت دور  المجموعات. لقد كانت خيبة أمل بالغة للقارة السمراء.*

*أ - اوروبا*

*ثبت أن القصص التي تحدثت عن تراجع هذه القارة كانت متسرعة بعد أن نجح  ممثلوها الثلاثة في دور الثمانية في المرور إلى الدور قبل النهائي وخاض  فريقان منهم وللعام الثاني على التوالي المباراة النهائية.*

*ب - بول*

*اسم غير مألوف لأخطبوط موجود في المانيا لكنه سرق الأضواء بعد أن توقع  بنجاج نتائج ثماني مباريات. وحين توقع فوز اسبانيا على المانيا في  مباراتهما بالدور قبل النهائي أصاب الألمان بالإحباط لكن ثبتت صحة توقعه في  النهاية.*

*ت - تشابي*

*أو لعله تشابي الونسو. لم يتأثر لاعبا الوسط المبدعان بالضغوط وواصل كل  منهما إهداء الزملاء التمريرات الرائعة ليقودا اسبانيا إلى اللقب.*

*ت - تظاهر*

*اتضح أن كلا من ارتورو فيدال لاعب تشيلي وعبد القادر كيتا لاعب ساحل  العاج قد تظاهرا بالإصابة للتسبب في حصول منافسين على بطاقات حمراء بزعم  التعرض لضربة في الوجه. وتحت أنظار العالم أجمع من خلال الإعادة  التلفزيونية كان واضحا أن الاعتداء لم يحدث لكن اللاعبين نجيا بفعلتيهما في  حين واجه المتهمان ظلما عقوبة الإيقاف.*

*ث - ثورة*

*ثورة فرنسية أخرى.*

*هذه المرة واجه رئيس الاتحاد الوطني لكرة القدم المقصلة بعدما تمرد  اللاعبون دعما لزميلهم نيكولا انيلكا الذي أساء للمدرب ريمون دومينيك ورفض  الاعتذار.*

*ج - جابولاني*

*الكرة التي تتصرف كما يحلو لها. جاء إصرار الفيفا على تقديم كرة جديدة  في كل بطولة بأثر عكسي بعد أن طرحت شركة أديداس منتجا بخصائص الكرات التي  يستخدمها الأطفال للهو على الشاطئ وهو ما اثار انتقادات من جانب عدد من  اللاعبين.*

*خ - خلافات*

*عانت منتخبات فرنسا وانجلترا والكاميرون وجنوب افريقيا ومنتخبات أخرى  بلا شك من خلافات داخلية وانتقادات للمدربين ومعارضة من جانب لاعبين.  واعتاد العالم على رؤية هذا الأمر من هولندا لكن في هذه المرة وباستثناء  تصرف غير متوقع من روبن فان بيرسي فإن الهولنديين أظهروا وحدة وتجانسا.*

*د - دونجا*

*قدم مدرب البرازيل عرضا لا يصدق من الحركات والانفعالات خارج خطوط  الملعب من البداية للنهاية. وفي الوقت الذي كان فيه فريقه متعثرا أمام  هولندا في دور الثمانية واحتاج ليد هادئة لقيادته فضل دونجا القفز والصياح  كمشجع متحمس.*

*ر - راية*

*رغم الأخطاء الشهيرة التي كلفت انجلترا والمكسيك الكثير فإن مستوى حاملي  الراية في البطولة كان رائعا بصورة عامة بعد أن أثبتت الإعادة التلفزيونية  صحة قراراتهم في حالات تسلل معقدة.*

*ز - زرافة*

*واحد من المشاهد الغريبة في الموقع حيث استعان المصممون بأجسام على شكل  زرافات في أعمدة استاد مومبيلا في نلسبروت في تناغم واضح مع البيئة.*

*س - سؤال*

*طرحت آلاف الأسئلة في مئات المؤتمرات الصحفية التي عقدت أثناء البطولة.  وعكست بعض الأسئلة عمقا ورؤية حقيقية في حين تهرب البعض من الرد على أسئلة  أخرى بينما قوبلت أسئلة غريبة بالصمت مثل الذي طرحه مراسل للتلفزيون الصيني  قبل مباراة البرتغال وكوريا الشمالية حين قال.. "أهلا بك يا سيد رونالدو..  سمعت أنك لم تلعب بطريقة جيدة مع البرتغال منذ نحو عامين وأنك غير قادر  على تسجيل أهداف. الآن بعد أن سجل ليونيل ميسي أهدافا (والواقع أنه لم يسجل  أي هدف للارجنتين في البطولة) فهل ستسجل هدفا غدا".* 

*ص - صفراء*

*سادت الألوان الصفراء المميزة لجنوب افريقيا في البلاد طيلة البطولة حيث  خرج المشجعون بأعداد هائلة لتشجيع بلادهم خاصة في المناطق المخصصة  للمشجعين والتي مثلت أحد أنجح الجوانب في البطولة.*

*ع - عار*

*لم تكتف ايطاليا وفرنسا بطلة العالم ووصيفتها في 2006 بعار الخروج من  الدور الأول هذه المرة بل تذيلتا مجموعتيهما في تراجع مذهل للبلدين.*

*غ - غياب*

*وين روني.. كريستيانو رونالدو.. ليونيل ميسي.. كاكا. صمويل ايتوو.  ديدييه دروجبا. هذه هي أسماء اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن التألق في البطولة  رغم التوقعات الكبيرة التي صاحبتهم.*

*ف - فوفوزيلا*

*ثارت مخاوف من العنف قبل البطولة لكن النهائيات لم تشهد أي شيء من القصص  المروعة التي سبقت انطلاقها. لكن ما حدث كان عنفا ضد الآذان بفضل أبواق  التشجيع فوفوزيلا وأصواتها المزعجة. قد تكون هذه الأبواق صناعة افريقية  لكنها نجحت في القضاء على هتافات الجماهير التقليدية التي تميز اللعبة بسبب  طنينها والأجواء الصاخبة التي تسببها.*

*ك - كينجسون*

*ريتشارد كينجسون هو الحارس الثالث في ناديه ويجان اثليتيك الانجليزي  لكنه قد يكون أفضل حارس في كأس العالم بعدما أنقذ غانا في مناسبات عديدة  مستخدما ساقيه وقدميه.*

*ل - لقب*

*اللقب ذهب لبطل جديد. فبعد 80 عاما من المنافسة و19 نهائيات لم تفز سوى  سبع دول باللقب. ونالت اسبانيا اللقب لتصبح ثامن بلد ينال هذا الشرف.*

*م - مارادونا*

*كان دييجو أشهر شخصية في البطولة. فبلحيته وبزته الواسعة وحركاته  المسرحية على الخطوط نجح كمدرب في تقليد الدور الذي اعتاد القيام به كلاعب  ليكون دائما محط الأضواء. ولكي يثبت أنه ما يزال يملك نفس المهارات نظم  مارادونا مسابقة بين اللاعبين للتسديد على العارضة في حصة تدريبية مفتوحة  ونجح هو في إصابتها من المحاولة الأولى.*

*ن - نمر*

*زعمت عارضة الأزياء والممثلة باريس هيلتون في صفحتها بموقع تويتر على  الانترنت أنها رأت واحدا أثناء زيارتها لجنوب افريقيا.*

*هـ - هولنديون*

*لم يحدث منذ الهجرة الكبرى في القرن التاسع عشر أن تنقل مثل هذا العدد  من الهولنديين في جنوب افريقيا. وكان مشهد مجموعة المركبات التي انطلقت من  امستردام في ابريل نيسان الماضي رائعا في جنوب افريقيا. لكن الأروع كان أن  الجزء الأكبر منهم عاد لوطنه على متن سفينة الأسبوع الماضي.*

*و - ويسلي*

*أحرز سنايدر مع انترناسيونالي لقبي دوري الأضواء والكأس في ايطاليا ولقب  دوري أبطال اوروبا ثم سجل خمسة أهداف في كأس العالم واختير كأفضل لاعب في  مباريات بلاده أربع مرات.. إنجازات كانت كافية للصعود بهولندا للمباراة  النهائية متجاوزة كل التوقعات. لقد وصل حتى لتسجيل هدف بضربة رأس.*

*ي - يد الغش 2*

*اعتبرت افريقيا كلها صورة لويس سواريز لاعب اوروجواي وهو يمنع بيديه  هدفا لغانا من على خط المرمى في مباراتهما بدور الثمانية نموذجا "للغش"  بينما رأته بلاده "بطلا قوميا".*

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووو على الطرح

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلمووووو على الطرح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاني جميله وستبقى بالذاكرة لحلول كأس العالم الجاي بعد عمرنا طويل

----------

